# Anyone hear of Samaritan ambulance in Anaheim Ca?



## Metfan (Apr 16, 2012)

I found a job posting and wanted to see if anyone had any kind of info. There suppose to be a new company in OC and there hiring EMT/Dispatchers. If you have anything it will help. Thanks


----------



## bcschanen (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey metfan do you work there now?


----------



## Metfan (Dec 13, 2012)

No, I passed on them, I went with another company in orange. I haven't heard anything on them since.


----------

